# Fishing around the Clearwater area?



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks like I may be moving to the Clearwater.

Someone _PLEASE_ tell me where there's some decent surf fishing down there....?!??!?! 

Thanks!


----------



## big country (Apr 26, 2006)

i can't tell ya about surf fishing but i can give ya some places to go wade fishing if you like...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Clearwater Damn you*

I have a friend that live there, and he took me to the brigde leading out to the gulf...and all i can say is that you will be going to heaven...the place is great...fishing from shore or a boat I lost count on how many Snook we hook up, and the Tarpon rolling by us threw me off...then we went to the beach...and watch a few guys fishing in the surf...next thing we know he bringing in about a 15lb snook...so we put our beers down run and get our poles and join them..and they were pretty good about letting us know what they were using. I just fell in love with the place...my gf has a softball tourment there everyyear so at least i have those few days...there. and fishing off the beach is great down there...bars are right there too..so if you are tired from catching to much fish...you can always go get a beer....You lucky dog...you are going to love it there...Damn YOU...LOL LOL...


----------



## bigjohntate (Jun 16, 2006)

*Edited by moderator who is even more of a smarta$$*


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*What the Hell*

is the glass slipper remark??? IF you don't have something to add that helps....then don't say anything there are alot of other forums you can go and leave smarta$$ remarks......GO THERE:--:--|


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

And that will be more than enough from our new troll. One more remark like the one I just edited and he will be gone.


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

I have never been able to figure out why they are called troll...


----------



## bigjohntate (Jun 16, 2006)

You've got to be kidding me???? I make a joke about this cat that goes into fairytail about this magical fishing land and you threaten to boot me Mr Editor. Why even post that to advertize as if you told the cat "Don't worry buddy, I'm looking out for you!" Did I cuss him? Did I slander him? Let me tell you something Mr editor, if you want to boot me for a non threatening or potential "hurt feelings" statement, to show your power on this board to make a few friends, then so be it. But grow up man, seriously


jay


----------



## bigjohntate (Jun 16, 2006)

.


----------



## bigjohntate (Jun 16, 2006)

I wonder if I got booted ....could I possibly create a new name? hmmmm.....See there emanuel, you jumped the gun on a harmless joke.You may very well be a fishing wizard, and I've read some of your sites if you're the same cat I'm thinking of, dark hair, mustache, kind of look like a porn star, I could be wrong. Very informative, and you seem to be very knowledgable, I just don't think you're a good or fair moderator for threatening to boot me for making a joke that in know way shape or form did it fit the criteria that would kick me off...But hey, you're the moderator


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Jedi, try Honeymoon Island State Park . In front of the northern most bathhouse there is a nice ledge that holds fish like snook, trout, and sheephead. There is a pier there at Clearwater Beach but I think it is run by non-fishermen. At least I wasn't impressed. Bouys all the way around it to snake your fish through. ( how bright is that?) Try fishing the fenders under the causeway bridges after 2 am for snook under lights and also the many docks. Great kayak fishing. See if you can find a way to fish the Clearwater jetties. The north side of honeymoon island is the best spot I know for surf fishing and the causeway going there can be great at times: especially early am.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Bigjohn*

well john for one....What were you joking about??? all i got from your input was a smarta$$ reply...you didnt say you were kidding, you acted just like everyother Troll that gets on forums. And make dumba$$ remarks to make yourselve feel better..(for whatever reason). And if you been to other Forums then you know there are rules in place to keep trolls out:--| Now i don't know you, You might have been Kidding but it didnt come across like that. And then to top it, you come back on. And act like you are being pick on, by the big bad Moderator Act like a grownup and admit you were wrong. And give helpful input or go somewhere else. I just found this board, and i enjoy it for all the helpfu infor. Again the Moderator is here to keep fights, and Trolls out. If i am wrong about you then i am sorry, But if you don't see anything wrong with your actions. And cant admit to it then move on. oh and by the way when you are ban...Its your IP that get ban. So changing Names won't change anything and having your IP change...takes a act of god. And before you answer, Think about your words, i for one Don't have any time to waste reading remarks from Trolls........And i hope that i am wrong...and you were just venting or having a bad day.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, your physical description of me is pretty dead on. The reason for responding the way I did is my past experience with trolls and people trying to make trouble here. With that experience, I tend to come down hard and fast on anyone new who seems to be a possible troll. If your intent was to be funny, I apologize.

I shall consider this water under the bridge and bear in mind that this site is for the most part friendly, something you don't find in alot of other places. For future reference, before you make jokes, make sure you know the person and that they aren't going to take offense to it.

Have a good day.


----------



## bigjohntate (Jun 16, 2006)

Emmanuel, I understand. As for Jettypark though, his last reply told me all I need to know about him. I'll say nothing else regarding that matter. Take care emmanuel, I'll lay off the jokes until I'm known on the board.

All the best

Jay


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Bigjohn*

I just reread my last part of my reply to you, and it came off way to strong even for me. I am not like that and I Apologize for that last statement. I too am new to this board, and i hope that you will jump right in and share any info or questions you might have. I sure you can teach me a few things and like wise. Real hardcore fishermans are like ourselve are hard to come by. And hell who else will listen to our lie's........LOL....hope to hear from you


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

As usual with fishing, hip waders aren't just for when you're in the water.


----------



## bigjohntate (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually Jettypark, I should apologize....I was just laughing at your statement about Clearwater. I was probably out of line...No hard feelings..I can't teach you anything that Emmanuel doesnt already know. He's forgotten more about fishing than I'll ever learn...No hard feelings man..I'd hate to give ANY advice with Emmanuel reading my posts...I'd feel like a GUY SHADOW BOXING IN FRONT of Sugar Ray Robinson

Jay, from south GA


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the useful replies.

(and No Thanks to those of you that derailed a thread that could be useful to me in about 2 weeks)

The closest shore spot to me will be Honeymoon Island, so that sounds excellent. I was just there yesterday in fact (not fishing yet tho).

Keep the replies coming (and ON TOPIC please!).

(Emmanuel - would you mind deleting all the off-topics posts so this thread becomes a little easier to read and maybe generates some more replies? - thanks!)


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*jedi*

sometime's having things off topic is good for us. It's lets others know what we are really looking for. But as bigjohn stated He was joking.....And if we cant laugh at each other then we who are we going to laugh at.  Almost every post has a reply where people joke...It's just sometime we don't know the person on the other end. And don't really understand what they trying to say. I have done it many time's... and has to come back in, and correct myself. I for one would leave this the way it is. We also have to have Drama....or it wouldnt make it fun or funny. And believe it or not, you will get alot of reply when things like this happen....some every funny stuff at times....This was a lesson learn for everybody even me. I have also been on Forum where you werent allow to say anything. I mean your spelling, comma,periods...everything has to be right. And if you joke they kick off you without ever having a chance to say anything. This forum has alot of Funny storys if you take the time to read some stuff. Some of these guys should be writing books...LOL...I for one like the way everything turn out...we yell, we discuss, we acknowledge each other. And kiss and made up...If that isnt family i don't know what is....And remember we will always have those times were we won't agree with each other...and that's okay. That what make's things fun.........Keep your lines wet, and keep posting great info


----------



## Onelastcast (Apr 1, 2006)

*Dagnabbit!*

I just re-read this whole thread for the 5th time and I am sorry...I am an old man...why do they call them trolls? Actualy...who is them, why are they trolls, and what do you use to catch them? Shrimp? Lady Fish? Sand Fleas? 

Come on Red...lets figure this out!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Onelastcast said:


> I just re-read this whole thread for the 5th time and I am sorry...I am an old man...why do they call them trolls? Actualy...who is them, why are they trolls, and what do you use to catch them? Shrimp? Lady Fish? Sand Fleas?
> 
> Come on Red...lets figure this out!


In the water you go trolling for fish....

On the internet, you go trolling for knuckleheads; you post something controversial and see how many internet fish you can catch....

And if you are an internet fisherman, they call you and/or what you post a "troll"...

Many internet "discussion forums" are nothing more than never ending arguments. This one is very mild compared to most.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*surf*

you are so right, i have seen then go on for days on some forum....and some get really Mean!!! LOL.....But they are fun to watch and even add something...If you dare But most of the time, they get shut down...then everyone move on to something else.....It just part of the game...and this forum doesnt really have any trolls from what i see...I am in a softball forum...Where there is one guy that everyone Love to hate.....and it get's so funny at times...that i think thats the only reason he is still on. You can block anyone that you don't really want to listen too on any forum. but then it wouldnt be any fun And i hope this doesnt stop any of you from jumping in and making a joke out of something...as long as we know you are kidding. Then there is no harm...Damn i wish Snook season was open already. Then i wouldnt be typing this late, i would be on some rock somewhere


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

Finally Onelastcast, the enigma has been solved!


----------



## Onelastcast (Apr 1, 2006)

*Whew!*

Thanks Surf...now I can rest easy.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Jedi, If you need a little help in the future with spots I know a few and will give you all the info I can but I am by no means the expert on that area. I only had time to learn the "community holes" while I was there. Just pm me and I'll try and fill you in as much as I can. Anywhere north of Honeymoon Island the only surf is on intermittent barrier Islands and will require a boat to get to them. However I think you would find some great surf fishing on them if you have time to learn them. I would strongly recommend you obtain a kayak if you are a hardcore fisherman. You can get to those islands and a million other places that see relatively little pressure as well as have the ultimate wade fishing boat. If you want a good challenge try catch some trout and snook under lights at such places as the fenders under the Duneedin causeway bridge. They are super shy.


----------

